# Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4



## iNFECTED_HASE (29. November 2013)

*Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Halli Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einem Monitor der 27 Zoll hat und eine Reaktionszeit von max. 4sec. Der Monitor wird professionel benutzt und sollte ein absolutes einwandfreies Bild haben (kein Ghosting usw). Mein Budget liegt bei 250-300€. Habe mich schon überall durchgelesen weiß aber nicht weiter. Ich Danke im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Stueppi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Eine Reaktionszeit von max 4 Sekunden? Das wird schwierig.


----------



## ULKi22 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*



iNFECTED_HASE schrieb:


> Der Monitor wird professionel benutzt und sollte ein absolutes einwandfreies Bild haben (kein Ghosting usw).


 
Könntest du das mal bitte genauer definieren? Professionel im Sinne von Video- und Bildbearbeitung oder im Sinne von Gaming??

Ansonsten, hier hast ne Palette von Monitoren die deinen sehr ausführlichen Beschreibungen entsprechen


----------



## iNFECTED_HASE (30. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Danke für die Antworten. Das professionel bezieht sich auf das gaming. Danke ich werde mir die Monitore mal ansehen. Habt ihr denn keine Favoriten?--- EDIT alles schöne Monitore nur habe ich von der Materie keine Ahnung. Ihr die PC Profis müsst doch wissen womit ich gut fahren kann.


----------



## iNFECTED_HASE (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Keiner eine Ahnung? Die Reaktionszeit reduziere ich bis 2ms.. Kann man den inputlag ausrechnen oder wie kommen einige an die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*



> Habt ihr denn keine Favoriten?---


Klar haben wir Favoriten. Allerdings eher auf den PC bezogen. 
Bei einem PC sind nämlich 144Hz ideal für Profi-Gamer. Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt aber keine Konsole 144Hz @ 2D. 

Von daher bleibt nur ein schneller 60Hz Monitor übrig. Oder eben ein richtiger TV. 

Zu empfehlen:
ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VS278Q, 27" (90LMF6101Q01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Kann man den inputlag ausrechnen oder wie kommen einige an die Ergebnisse?


Als Input Lag  wird die zeitliche Differenz aufgefasst, die zwischen der     Signalzuspielung (Grafikkarte) zum Monitor vergeht, bis der    entsprechende  Bildschirminhalt ausgegeben wird.
   Verursacht wird diese Differenz durch die im Monitor stattfindende    Signalverarbeitung. Hierzu zählen die Interpolation bei der Darstellung    von Auflösungen, die von der nativen Auflösung des Monitors abweichen,    Overdrive-Verfahren, Kontrast- und sonstige Farbanpassungen.

Der Inputlag ist also nur messbar.


----------



## iNFECTED_HASE (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Den vs habe ich schon im Visier gehabt. Er ist günstig aber taugt der was?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Der kleine Bruder (Asus VS248H) war damals der Preis-Leistungsmonitor. Der Asus verwendet ein Panel aus der gleichen Serie. Von Problemen wäre mir beim 278Q nichts bekannt.


----------



## iNFECTED_HASE (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Monitor für Playstation 4*

Ist der vs278q geworden. Absolut zu empfehlen! Geiles teil. Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------

